# Bruges. Anyone been?



## indebtedgal (26 Feb 2010)

I am hoping to book a 2 night budget break for myself and other half for his birthday, travelling in June. The only cheap flights i can seem to get are into Charleroi so I was thinking of Bruges. Does anyone know if there is a good train service from Charleroi to Bruges if any.. Or does anyone know of cheap flights to other places, London, rome, etc.. I'd consider anything. I want to pay no more than €160=€180 for flights for both of us...


----------



## becky (26 Feb 2010)

I was there for about 5 hours and almost died of boredom.  We were shown someone making fine lace which the tour guide was making out to be the 8th wonder of the world when all she was doing is making a bit of lace using a load of needle things.

We left the tour group because the next stop was looking at someone making chocolates.  I wasn't able to witness the 9th wonder of the world so we left the group and wandered around. Yes it's very pretty but it was 5 hours I'm never getting back.

Now I don't generally like 'tourist' places like Westport, Clifden, Killarney and Bruges was like that for me.

I did like the look of Ghent but was only there for about 2 hours.

I do like cities like Rome and I love London.


----------



## fizzelina (26 Feb 2010)

Hiya, Rome is the best city break I ever did, we loved it BUT as a budget break it's not cheap, summer flights and hotels would be dear and every sight would be so busy. My sister actually arrived back y'day from Bruges city break! They had a lovely time, drinking hot chocolates and relaxing, nothing wild but nice inexpensive restaurants and pretty buildings to see, there is a boat tour you can do in summer (was not running at this time of year, sounds nice) She said it's €16 each way on the train from the airport, stopping in Brussels Nord station to change and quite hassle free to get there and back to airport. She enjoyed the weekend. If you can get a cheap flight to London then there is always budget hotels available (book in advance for summer though) and SO much to do there! My favourite day is visit the V&A museum to wander around, have a gorgeous long lunch and some cocktails......London would also be a fab break for you both!


----------



## Staples (26 Feb 2010)

Flights get more from June on and there's very little that's a bargain.  You could check this site and see what it throws up (just select "all countries" as your destination).

www.skyscanner.net


----------



## walsh101 (26 Feb 2010)

I was staying in Brussels once and we took a day trip to Bruges by train. Arrived about lunchtime so we went for something to eat, then did a canal boat trip, did a little bit of shopping, had dinner and then took the last train back to Brussels, While its a pretty town there really is only a main square with restaurants, and a couple of side streets. You could do what we did on the first day and hire bikes on the second day and see a bit of the countryside ( if thats your thing)
As you want to travel in June it will hard to get cheap flights around this time for any major city, but I also say a holiday is what you make of it, so if you just want to get away from it all for a few days anywhere is good.


----------



## Sansan (26 Feb 2010)

Colin Farrell and Brendon Gleason were there once, don't think they would advise it as a good place


----------



## WaterWater (27 Feb 2010)

Have a read of the Bruges forum on


----------



## gianni (27 Feb 2010)

Sansan said:


> Colin Farrell and Brendon Gleason were there once, don't think they would advise it as a good place




F***ing Bruge!!


----------



## gebbel (28 Feb 2010)

Bruges? Pointless destination according to my sister who visited recently. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Oscaresque (4 Mar 2010)

I have heard reviews form 2 friends which could not have differed more about Bruges. One was passionate about how boring it was, the other loved it. I guess I'll have to go myself to decide!


----------



## mjb (5 Mar 2010)

had a lovely romantic valentines weekend in Bruges and loved every minute in the place. lovely restaurants and bars etc. Hope to go back soon.


----------



## Oscaresque (8 Mar 2010)

Glad to hear it MJB. I might check it out.


----------



## Deas (9 Mar 2010)

I was there and loved it.  I like beer so when I visited pubs with over a thousand to choose from I was in heaven.  Chocolate too.  Very romantic.  I'm not an alcoholic though - I saw the sights also and did the canal trip and various museums.  They have a chip museum would you believe!  The only issue for you is getting there I would suggest.  You can get a train from the airport in Belgium with ease; however   I believe Charleroi is on the wrong side so could be complicated.


----------



## csirl (9 Mar 2010)

Been to Bruges. Liked the place - very pleasant. You take the canal tour, climb up the big tower at the main square, look at the Michelangelo sculpture and.....take a tour of the brewery and sample their products 

The main square is a good place to have lunch/dinner. Town has a lot of medieval stuff, so is interesting to walk around if you like your history.

Not much in the way of night life, but you dont go to Bruges for a stag/hen party type weekend. More the relaxing, see a few things, have a few drinks type of place.

There is a communter rail link between Charleroi and Brussels - trains very frequent and doesnt take long. You can get a cab or bus from the airport to the train station. Trains from Brussels to Bruges are also quite frequent. Its easy to get around the Benelux countries by rail.


----------



## fobs (9 Mar 2010)

csirl said:


> Been to Bruges. Liked the place - very pleasant. You take the canal tour, climb up the big tower at the main square, look at the Michelangelo sculpture and.....take a tour of the brewery and sample their products
> 
> The main square is a good place to have lunch/dinner. Town has a lot of medieval stuff, so is interesting to walk around if you like your history.
> 
> ...


 
Agree with this. Went there for a short weekend break and loved it as it was cheap and cheerful to get there and could fly from shannon.


----------



## sunrock (9 Mar 2010)

You could combine a visit to Bruges with trips to Antwerpt and Brussels...there are all very near to each other.


----------

